# Fabulous Fishery



## Crappieweather (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, what a great fishing hole!
I was fortunate that my first outing on Devils Lake was the best fishing I've had outside of Canada in over five years.
We had a party of 4 using one boat. I figured this would be sure disaster. 
Oh fret not you doubting Thomas. 
Fishing for about 15 hours between Friday afternoon thru Sunday morning we caught about 200 eyes.
Fish in Minnesota seem to lose their appetite during the day this time of year but not these fish.
It was extremely hot and when the wind died down on Saturday morning we had to go for a boat ride just to cool off.
We managed to catch a dozen fish during the calm but had to downsize to sunfish hooks to get it done.
Once the wind picked up so did the bite. Saturday evening and Sunday morning brought out a perfect walleye chop and fish flew into the boat.
We were on top of an old roadbed and the fish were out for a drive.
We anchored down and basically vertical jigged with a variety of setups and sizes. Subtlety seemed to be the only common thread.
Leeches absolutely ruled.
The only thing we didn't get were any big fish. A 16 incher was about the biggest. But even those 14 inchers produced a filet that rivals a 17 back in Minny. They are so FAT! Kinda like me I suppose. 
I don't know when my captain will ask me to be the deck ape again but it certainly can't come soon enough. Until it happens I'll be having sweet dreams of my first time.
Good fishing to all and to all a good night.

Crappieweather

[/i]


----------

